# Cornavirus



## Darietto (25 Marzo 2020)

Vivo in un paesino di poche anime sperduto nelle campagne del #@ç@°#]. In tutto il comune ci sono attualmente solo 5 contagiati di Covid-19

In compenso ho notato un altro dato allarmante e ben più diffuso: il cornavirus. Solo nel mio quartiere (che corrisponde al 20% massimo del territorio comunale), ho contato almeno 4 casi di cornavirus. L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è un po' anche il motivo che mi ha riportato di nuovo qui. Vista la disperazione di lui (il cornuto),  ho pensato alla probabilità che potesse venire a piangere qui zul forum.

Se sei un tipo insignificante, fisicamente e soprattutto intellettalmente, e la strafiga con cui stavi da anni ti ha cornificato in vacanza qualche mese fa, potresti essere tu 


Aggiungo qualche indizio: siamo in Lombardia. Escludo province di MN, MI, CO, BG BS


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2020)

Insignificante fisicamente e intellettualmente.. E però sta da anni con una strafiga

Speriamo che si iscriva, così magari ci da qualche lezione su come accaparrarsi una strafiga pur essendo uno scherzo d'omo

Tanto questo periodo va preso per fare formazione..


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Vivo in un paesino di poche anime sperduto nelle campagne del #@ç@°#]. In tutto il comune ci sono attualmente solo 5 contagiati di Covid-19
> 
> In compenso ho notato un altro dato allarmante e ben più diffuso: il cornavirus. Solo nel mio quartiere (che corrisponde al 20% massimo del territorio comunale), ho contato almeno 4 casi di cornavirus. L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è un po' anche il motivo che mi ha riportato di nuovo qui. Vista la disperazione di lui (il cornuto),  ho pensato alla probabilità che potesse venire a piangere qui zul forum.
> 
> ...


Stai a rosicare  che ora ,per causa maggiore comunque lui se la stia scopando?


----------



## Darietto (25 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Stai a rosicare  che ora ,per causa maggiore comunque lui se la stia scopando?


Ma no, non si tratta di rosicare. E' solo una questione di "equilibrio naturale", che per me è tutto (sarà una deformazione professionale).

e comunque non se la tromba più da mesi.


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma no, non si tratta di rosicare. E' solo una questione di "equilibrio naturale", che per me è tutto (sarà una deformazione professionale).
> 
> e comunque non se la tromba più da mesi.


Appena riapriranno le stalle allora tienti pronto


----------



## Vera (25 Marzo 2020)

Per sapere questi gossip abiterai a bucodelculolandia.


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Vivo in un paesino di poche anime sperduto nelle campagne del #@ç@°#]. In tutto il comune ci sono attualmente solo 5 contagiati di Covid-19
> 
> In compenso ho notato un altro dato allarmante e ben più diffuso: il cornavirus. Solo nel mio quartiere (che corrisponde al 20% massimo del territorio comunale), ho contato almeno 4 casi di cornavirus. L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è un po' anche il motivo che mi ha riportato di nuovo qui. Vista la disperazione di lui (il cornuto),  ho pensato alla probabilità che potesse venire a piangere qui zul forum.
> 
> ...


se non sei tu a trombarti la strafiga, il problema quale sarebbe?


----------



## Darietto (25 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Per sapere questi gossip abiterai a bucodelculolandia.



Dove abito io vieni a sapere tutto di tutti anche senza chiederlo


----------



## Darietto (25 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non sei tu a trombarti la strafiga, il problema quale sarebbe?


Non so spiegare.  Di sicuro non si tratta di invidia e rosicate varie. E' una questione di vero disturbo fisico davanti a realtà disarmoniche. Se per esempio lui fosse stato un figo, o almeno un tipo interessante, o al contrario lei un tipo ordinario, non mi avrebber recato alcun disturbo, anzi.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Marzo 2020)

Come si fa a sapere quello che accade nelle case altrui? 
Vuoi che in 15 giorni di reclusione non si trombi???


----------



## Darietto (25 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come si fa a sapere quello che accade nelle case altrui?
> Vuoi che in 15 giorni di reclusione non si trombi???


Se il marito, la moglie o il/la convivente vanno via di casa te ne accorgi. Poi c'è chi si confida con "amici" (del posto) o addirittura vicini e da li praticamente diventa di dominio pubblico.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Se il marito, la moglie o il/la convivente vanno via di casa te ne accorgi. Poi c'è chi si confida con "amici" (del posto) o addirittura vicini e da li praticamente diventa di dominio pubblico.


Se non sono sotto lo stesso tetto il discorso cambia .


----------



## Darietto (25 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se non sono sotto lo stesso tetto il discorso cambia .


non ti seguo


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non so spiegare.  Di sicuro non si tratta di invidia e rosicate varie. E' una questione di vero disturbo fisico davanti a realtà disarmoniche. Se per esempio lui fosse stato un figo, o almeno un tipo interessante, o al contrario lei un tipo ordinario, non mi avrebber recato alcun disturbo, anzi.


C'è come un senso di ingiustizia? 

E il fatto che lei lo cornifichi ti suona un po' come un "giustizia è fatta!"?


----------



## oriente70 (25 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> non ti seguo


Te
"L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è un po' anche il motivo che mi ha riportato di nuovo qui. Vista la disperazione di lui (il cornuto), ho pensato alla probabilità che potesse venire a piangere qui zul forum" 
"Se il marito, la moglie o il/la convivente vanno via di casa te ne accorgi. Poi c'è chi si confida con "amici" (del posto) o addirittura vicini e da li praticamente diventa di dominio pubblico.
Ora :
Sono sotto lo stesso tetto si o no? 
Poi confidarsi a vicini o ad amici può essere , ma le voci di paese sono spesso distorte .


----------



## stany (25 Marzo 2020)

Ma alla fine non si capisce se sto darietto se l'è chiavata o no! 
Oppure se sia  stato il macellaio del paese, che l'ha  raccontato al postino, da cui è venuto a saperlo darietto


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non so spiegare.  Di sicuro non si tratta di invidia e rosicate varie. E' una questione di vero disturbo fisico davanti a realtà disarmoniche. Se per esempio lui fosse stato un figo, o almeno un tipo interessante, o al contrario lei un tipo ordinario, non mi avrebber recato alcun disturbo, anzi.


udiu.  cosa sarebbe disarmonico?  che lui sia fisicamente insignificante o che lei si faccia montare in vscanza?


----------



## Darietto (25 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> udiu.  cosa sarebbe disarmonico?  che lui sia fisicamente insignificante o che lei si faccia montare in vscanza?


mi riferivo alla disarmonia estetica e caratteriale della coppia. Che lui sia insignificante o lei si facica montare in vacanza, presi singolarmente, non mi interessa.



stany ha detto:


> Ma alla fine non si capisce se sto *darietto se l'è chiavata o no!*
> Oppure se sia  stato il macellaio del paese, che l'ha  raccontato al postino, da cui è venuto a saperlo darietto


Magari!!!!



oriente70 ha detto:


> Te
> "L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è un po' anche il motivo che mi ha riportato di nuovo qui. Vista la disperazione di lui (il cornuto), ho pensato alla probabilità che potesse venire a piangere qui zul forum"
> "Se il marito, la moglie o il/la convivente vanno via di casa te ne accorgi. Poi c'è chi si confida con "amici" (del posto) o addirittura vicini e da li praticamente diventa di dominio pubblico.
> Ora :
> ...



Hai ragione non si capisce tanto. La strafiga con lo sfigato (lei abitava da lui), non vive più con lui. Lo stesso per le altre coppie del mio quartiere. 

So con certezza che non sono distorte. Ma non posso aggiungere troppo.


----------



## patroclo (25 Marzo 2020)

non sono io il cornuto dei tuoi pettegolezzi ma magari siamo vicini di casa....che culo!


----------



## bluestar02 (25 Marzo 2020)

Non ho capito chi si bomba questa strafiga.
Sarò limitato io.


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non ho capito chi si bomba questa strafiga.
> Sarò limitato io.


Non Darietto ed un pò ce rosica, anche se è timido e non lo ammette


----------



## Darietto (25 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non Darietto ed un pò ce rosica, anche se è timido e non lo ammette


solo un pochino però


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> solo un pochino però


Ho cercato di capire, ma non ci sono riuscita.
A te che te frega?


----------



## Martes (25 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non so spiegare.  Di sicuro non si tratta di invidia e rosicate varie. E' una questione di vero disturbo fisico davanti a realtà disarmoniche. Se per esempio lui fosse stato un figo, o almeno un tipo interessante, o al contrario lei un tipo ordinario, non mi avrebber recato alcun disturbo, anzi.


Stante che nemmeno io ci ho capito molto, ma se la realtà disarmonica fosse all'inverso, cioè lei secondo te ultraracchia e lui strafigo saresti comunque disturbato?


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Se il marito, la moglie o il/la convivente vanno via di casa te ne accorgi. Poi c'è chi si confida con "amici" (del posto) o addirittura vicini e da li praticamente diventa di dominio pubblico.


Questo anche da noi.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

Comunque Darietto puoi essere più esplicito?
Sta pavesina chi si bomberebbe?


----------



## Darietto (26 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Stante che nemmeno io ci ho capito molto, ma se la realtà disarmonica fosse all'inverso, cioè lei secondo te ultraracchia e lui strafigo saresti comunque disturbato?



Ovvio!


----------



## Darietto (26 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho cercato di capire, ma non ci sono riuscita.
> A te che te frega?



Si fa anche un po' per sdrammatizzare


----------



## Darietto (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque Darietto puoi essere più esplicito?
> Sta pavesina chi si bomberebbe?



Lei si è trasferita con quello nuovo. 

Poi ci sarebbero tanti particolari (che rendono lui poco simpatico), che non posso raccontare.


----------



## alberto15 (26 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Vivo in un paesino di poche anime sperduto nelle campagne del #@ç@°#]. In tutto il comune ci sono attualmente solo 5 contagiati di Covid-19
> 
> In compenso ho notato un altro dato allarmante e ben più diffuso: il cornavirus. Solo nel mio quartiere (che corrisponde al 20% massimo del territorio comunale), ho contato almeno 4 casi di cornavirus. L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è un po' anche il motivo che mi ha riportato di nuovo qui. Vista la disperazione di lui (il cornuto),  ho pensato alla probabilità che potesse venire a piangere qui zul forum.
> 
> ...


Cremona o Pavia


----------



## Darietto (26 Marzo 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Cremona o Pavia



O anche Varese, Lodi, Sondrio, Lecco, Brianza


----------



## alberto15 (26 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> O anche Varese, Lodi, Sondrio, Lecco, Brianza


no perche' hai deto pianura. Lecco di pianura non ce n'e' , Brianza, Sondrio, Varese (va be' Varese un po' si). Ma i veri paesini sperduti sono a Pavia o Cremona  (infatti la tizia l'hanno chiamata altri "la Pavesina")


----------



## Darietto (26 Marzo 2020)

Per me anche questa è pianura e aperta campagna


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Si fa anche un po' per sdrammatizzare


Ma ci sto.
Figurati! Qui sembra che tutti abbiano la ricetta per salvare il mondo.
Però raccontala bene bene.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Lei si è trasferita con quello nuovo.
> 
> Poi ci sarebbero tanti particolari (che rendono lui poco simpatico), che non posso raccontare.


Comunque basta trasformare un industrialotto in un salumiere e la bionda in una bruna e non si danno indizi.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> "equilibrio naturale", che per me è tutto (sarà una deformazione professionale).


Fai il becchino?


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sto.
> Figurati! Qui sembra che *tutti* abbiano la ricetta per salvare il *mondo*.
> Però raccontala bene bene.


No, per salvare sé stessi.
Ovunque ognuno pensa a sé prima di tutto.
Il problema è che ognuno di noi è collegato ad altri, ma nessuno se ne rende conto a sufficienza per capire le divergenze di visioni.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, per salvare sé stessi.
> Ovunque ognuno pensa a sé.
> Il problema è che ognuno di noi è collegato ad altri.
> Sempre, ma non se ne rende conto.


 Se stessi senza accento. Ma adesso che hai La legittima a casa almeno scopi un po' di più?


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se stessi senza accento. Ma adesso che hai La legittima a casa almeno scopi un po' di più?


Una volta, secondo gli insegnamenti di qualche decennio fa. Oggi sé stessi si può usare anche con l'accento, anzi. è preferibile.
Seconda questione: assolutamente no.


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta, secondo gli insegnamenti di qualche decennio fa. Oggi sé stessi si può usare anche con l'accento, anzi. è preferibile.
> Seconda questione: assolutamente no.


mi intimidite , io non scrivo bene  e voi state a discuto di un accento .
Chi scrive male come me si fa capire egualmente  tanto mica sono un insegnante  lo so ma che ci posso fare ? ridiamo


----------



## alberto15 (26 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> View attachment 9142
> 
> Per me anche questa è pianura e aperta campagna


Se giri la macchina fotografica ci sono 2000 case. Dai la Brianza e' super edificata.  Io per campagna non intendo 200 metri di prato. Intendo 2 case in 20 km


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi intimidite , io non scrivo bene  e voi state a discuto di un accento .
> Chi scrive male come me si fa capire egualmente  tanto mica sono un insegnante  lo so ma che ci posso fare ? ridiamo


Migliorare. Tanto gli errori che ognuno compie sono sempre gli stessi.


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Migliorare. Tanto gli errori che ognuno compie sono sempre gli stessi.


ora? Ma dai vado bene così  nelle conversazioni creo (non si può dire) ilarità , come dimo noi romani : la butto in caciara


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta, secondo gli insegnamenti di qualche decennio fa. Oggi sé stessi si può usare anche con l'accento, anzi. è preferibile.
> Seconda questione: assolutamente no.


Sono vecchio dentro.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> la butto in caciara


Virtù che non si insegna. O ce l'hai o non ce l'hai.
Quella tra il talento e la scuola è un discorso vecchio come il mondo. Ma pure a letto. Ci sono donne che non sanno cosa fare con un pisello manco se è il millesimo che prendono...


----------



## Lanyanjing (27 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Vivo in un paesino di poche anime sperduto nelle campagne del #@ç@°#]. In tutto il comune ci sono attualmente solo 5 contagiati di Covid-19
> 
> In compenso ho notato un altro dato allarmante e ben più diffuso: il cornavirus. Solo nel mio quartiere (che corrisponde al 20% massimo del territorio comunale), ho contato almeno 4 casi di cornavirus. L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è un po' anche il motivo che mi ha riportato di nuovo qui. Vista la disperazione di lui (il cornuto),  ho pensato alla probabilità che potesse venire a piangere qui zul forum.
> 
> ...


Ciao Darietto!!!

scusa ma non ho capito un mazza di questo tuo post di apertura....
ma tu hai aperto questo thread con la speranza che il povero cornuto si iscriva al forum e racconti i suoi problemi di corna???


----------



## FataIgnorante (27 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Vivo in un paesino di poche anime sperduto nelle campagne del #@ç@°#]. In tutto il comune ci sono attualmente solo 5 contagiati di Covid-19
> 
> In compenso ho notato un altro dato allarmante e ben più diffuso: il cornavirus. Solo nel mio quartiere (che corrisponde al 20% massimo del territorio comunale), ho contato almeno 4 casi di cornavirus. L'ultimo in ordine di tempo è un po' anche il motivo che mi ha riportato di nuovo qui. Vista la disperazione di lui (il cornuto),  ho pensato alla probabilità che potesse venire a piangere qui zul forum.
> 
> ...


Mavattenaffanculo


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mavattenaffanculo


Eh, ma certi concetti vanno sviluppati.


----------



## FataIgnorante (27 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh, ma certi concetti vanno sviluppati.


Hai ragione aspetta


----------



## Darietto (27 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Darietto!!!
> 
> scusa ma non ho capito un mazza di questo tuo post di apertura....
> ma tu hai aperto questo thread con la speranza che il povero cornuto si iscriva al forum e racconti i suoi problemi di corna???


Esatto! Sto vedendo che molto la prendono sul personale, ma non possono essere lui perché sono utenti di lunga data. 

Non posso accennare nulla, ma ci sono tanti dettagli di lui che mi danno tremendamente fastidio (e non solo a me). E' uno di quei classici bambini viziati che vogliono i giocattoli più belli non tanto per giocarci ma solo per metterli in mostra. Lei era un suo giocattolo, e come per gli altri suoi "giocattoli" la teneva li, data per scontata. 

In estate li sentivo spesso parlare in giardino, ma i toni erano sempre del tipo "tu sei più stupida di me, quindi ascolta come stanno le cose e impara". E tanto altro ma potrei diventare riconoscibile.


----------



## Martes (27 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Esatto! Sto vedendo che molto la prendono sul personale, ma non possono essere lui perché sono utenti di lunga data.
> 
> Non posso accennare nulla, ma ci sono tanti dettagli di lui che mi danno tremendamente fastidio (e non solo a me). E' uno di quei classici bambini viziati che vogliono i giocattoli più belli non tanto per giocarci ma solo per metterli in mostra. Lei era un suo giocattolo, e come per gli altri suoi "giocattoli" la teneva li, data per scontata.
> 
> In estate li sentivo spesso parlare in giardino, ma i toni erano sempre del tipo "tu sei più stupida di me, quindi ascolta come stanno le cose e impara". E tanto altro ma potrei diventare riconoscibile.


Ma allora non è questione di disarmonia, è che lui ti sta sui coglioni, punto e basta


----------



## Lanyanjing (27 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Esatto! Sto vedendo che molto la prendono sul personale, ma non possono essere lui perché sono utenti di lunga data.
> 
> Non posso accennare nulla, ma ci sono tanti dettagli di lui che mi danno tremendamente fastidio (e non solo a me). E' uno di quei classici bambini viziati che vogliono i giocattoli più belli non tanto per giocarci ma solo per metterli in mostra. Lei era un suo giocattolo, e come per gli altri suoi "giocattoli" la teneva li, data per scontata.
> 
> In estate li sentivo spesso parlare in giardino, ma i toni erano sempre del tipo "tu sei più stupida di me, quindi ascolta come stanno le cose e impara". E tanto altro ma potrei diventare riconoscibile.


Ho capito....ma a prescindere dai comportamenti di questo personaggio che ti danno fastidio.... a te cosa importa???
Detto francamente fossi in te me ne sbatterei altamente.....


----------



## Darietto (27 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma allora non è questione di disarmonia, è che lui ti sta sui coglioni, punto e basta


Una cosa non eslcude l'altra. Esteticamente erano disarmonici, e caratterialmente non c'entravano un cazzo uno con l'altra.


----------



## Darietto (27 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ho capito....ma a prescindere dai comportamenti di questo personaggio che ti danno fastidio.... *a te cosa importa*???
> Detto francamente fossi in te me ne sbatterei altamente.....



Ma no niente! Era solo curiosità di capire se c'era anche lui qui.


----------



## Lanyanjing (27 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma no niente! Era solo curiosità di capire se c'era anche lui qui.


 se fosse un utente, forse l'avresti già capito


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma no niente! Era solo curiosità di capire se c'era anche lui qui.


Certo!!! Poi cosa facevi lo invitavi al pub per una birra? 
Ma scusa? Uno ti legge si riconosce... E tutto giulivo ammette.... Si sono io il cornuto?


----------



## Darietto (27 Marzo 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo!!! Poi cosa facevi lo invitavi al pub per una birra?
> Ma scusa? Uno ti legge si riconosce... E tutto giulivo ammette.... Si sono io il cornuto?


Lui direttamente no. Però potrei essermi perso i suoi post (è successo verso settembre). Se qualcuno ricorda un thread dove un utente lamentava corna in vacanza, dopo anni di convivenza, o qualcosa del tipo "lei ha sempre fatto tutto quello che mi piaceva senza mai lamentarsi, ma ultimamente..."  benvenga


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma no niente! Era solo curiosità di capire se c'era anche lui qui.


Ma sei certo che lui si giudichi come lo giudichi tu?
Se la tratta con superiorità, magari si crede figo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2020)

Se sei un coglione per darietto, SEI figo. Nel mo do reale, intendo.


----------



## stany (27 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Una cosa non eslcude l'altra. Esteticamente erano disarmonici, e caratterialmente non c'entravano un cazzo uno con l'altra.


Lui  c'ha il  grano


----------



## Darietto (28 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se sei un coglione per darietto, SEI figo. Nel mondo reale, intendo.



parola di arcistufo!


----------



## Darietto (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Lui  c'ha il  grano



No. Fa il magaziniere ma si atteggia da imprenditore.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> No. Fa il magaziniere ma si atteggia da imprenditore.


E allora non sarà un coglione come dici tu


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> parola di arcistufo!
> 
> View attachment 9154


Questo!


----------



## Martes (28 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma allora non è questione di disarmonia, è che lui ti sta sui coglioni, punto e basta





Darietto ha detto:


> Una cosa non eslcude l'altra


O forse le due cose si alimentano a vicenda


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> O forse le due cose si alimentano a vicenda


Provo a dire .... invidia?


----------



## Darietto (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Provo a dire .... *invidia*?


Quella proprio no. Sarebbe come il milionario che invidia i pochi risparmi del poveraccio. Di sicuro mi sta sulle balle in generale, ma anche per particolari che non posso raccontare (al di là della figa con cui stava). 



stany ha detto:


> E allora non sarà un coglione come dici tu


In che senso? Intendi che è normale per uno che in realtà fa l'operaio, andare in giro a dire che fa l'imprenditore? O che è normale vivere in un monolocale di 20m2 comprato dai genitori, e girare col macchinone che paga con 20 anni di rate? Ma ripeto, ci sono altre cose più odiose che non posso dire perché nel caso mi leggesse sarei riconoscibile


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Quella proprio no. Sarebbe come il milionario che invidia i pochi risparmi del poveraccio. Di sicuro mi sta sulle balle in generale, ma anche per particolari che non posso raccontare (al di là della figa con cui stava).
> 
> 
> 
> In che senso? Intendi che è normale per uno che in realtà fa l'operaio, andare in giro a dire che fa l'imprenditore? O che è normale vivere in un monolocale di 20m2 comprato dai genitori, e girare col macchinone che paga con 20 anni di rate? Ma ripeto, ci sono altre cose più odiose che non posso dire perché nel caso mi leggesse sarei riconoscibile


Evidentemente lei ,parlo della strafiga ,è stata attirata da uno così... Poi anche per me non rientra nei parametri del rispetto della dignità sociale per come lo descrivi. Uno così era l'ex marito di mia moglie ,buonanima (l'ex) . 
Questi hanno un ascendente sulle donne che evidentemente trascende da considerazioni razionali e di buon senso che vadano oltre al giro di giostra; se poi  se li sposano.


----------



## Darietto (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Evidentemente lei ,parlo della strafiga ,è stata attirata da uno così... Poi anche per me non rientra nei parametri del rispetto della dignità sociale per come lo descrivi. Uno così era l'ex marito di mia moglie ,buonanima (l'ex) .
> Questi hanno un ascendente sulle donne che evidentemente trascende da considerazioni razionali e di buon senso che vadano oltre al giro di giostra; se poi  se li sposano.



Ce ne sono molti in giro così, purtroppo.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Quella proprio no. Sarebbe come il milionario che invidia i pochi risparmi del poveraccio. Di sicuro mi sta sulle balle in generale, ma anche per particolari che non posso raccontare (al di là della figa con cui stava).
> 
> 
> 
> In che senso? Intendi che è normale per uno che in realtà fa l'operaio, andare in giro a dire che fa l'imprenditore? O che è normale vivere in un monolocale di 20m2 comprato dai genitori, e girare col macchinone che paga con 20 anni di rate? Ma ripeto, ci sono altre cose più odiose che non posso dire perché nel caso mi leggesse sarei riconoscibile


Embé? Tutti gli operai a cottimo fanno così. Tutta questa acrimonia per me vuol dire solo che la tizia gliela invidiavi eccome


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Evidentemente lei ,parlo della strafiga ,è stata attirata da uno così... Poi anche per me non rientra nei parametri del rispetto della dignità sociale per come lo descrivi. Uno così era l'ex marito di mia moglie ,buonanima (l'ex) .
> Questi hanno un ascendente sulle donne che evidentemente trascende da considerazioni razionali e di buon senso che vadano oltre al giro di giostra; se poi  se li sposano.


Le donne scommettono su chi ha potenzialità di crescita. Sempre. Se dicono che uno fermo nella vita gli piace, o te la raccontano, o se la raccontano. Se ci sono persone che si sanno vendere meglio di altre, giusto che scopino di più. È la natura delle cose.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le donne scommettono su chi ha potenzialità di crescita. Sempre. Se dicono che uno fermo nella vita gli piace, o te la raccontano, o se la raccontano. Se ci sono persone che si sanno vendere meglio di altre, giusto che scopino di più. È la natura delle cose.


Vero.


----------



## Darietto (28 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Le donne scommettono su chi ha potenzialità di crescita. Sempre. *Se dicono che uno fermo nella vita gli piace, o te la raccontano, o se la raccontano. Se ci sono persone che si sanno vendere meglio di altre, giusto che scopino di più. È la natura delle cose.


Ma dici che fanno anche il colloquio con tanto di richiesta del curriculum al primo appuntamento? 
Sembra più un discorso da selezione del personale del reparto risorse umane che non quello di una relazione sentimentale.

Personalmente ho conosciuto donne che hanno rinunciato al "manager" per farsi una famiglia con "l'impiegato". 
Al limite ci sono anche donne che cercano la sistemazione. Ma non sono LE donne. Come le chiami tu.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma dici che fanno anche il colloquio con tanto di richiesta del curriculum al primo appuntamento?
> Sembra più un discorso da selezione del personale del reparto risorse umane che non quello di una relazione sentimentale.
> 
> Personalmente ho conosciuto donne che hanno rinunciato al "manager" per farsi una famiglia con "l'impiegato".
> Al limite ci sono anche donne che cercano la sistemazione. Ma non sono LE donne. Come le chiami tu.


Già il fatto che hai legato la cosa ai soldi dimostra che non ci capisci un cazzo. Non che servisse. Ma immagino che nel tuo mondo il maschio Alfa sia quello con l'Alfa.


----------



## Darietto (28 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già il fatto che hai legato la cosa ai soldi dimostra che non ci capisci un cazzo. Non che servisse. Ma immagino che nel tuo mondo il maschio Alfa sia quello con l'Alfa.


No, nel mio mondo quelli con l'Alfa erano i tamarri. Specialmente se avevano il modello Abarth


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> No, nel mio mondo quelli con l'Alfa erano i tamarri. Specialmente se avevano il modello Abarth


L' Alfa aveva il Quadrifoglio Verde come marchio identificativo delle loro vetture sportive oppure la sigla GTV ossia Gran Turismo Veloce il marchio Abarth è Fiat o perlomeno è stato assorbito dalla Fiat prima era un marchio a se stante


----------



## Darietto (28 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> L' Alfa aveva il Quadrifoglio Verde come marchio identificativo delle loro vetture sportive oppure la sigla GTV ossia Gran Turismo Veloce il marchio Abarth è Fiat o perlomeno è stato assorbito dalla Fiat prima era un marchio a se stante


Si lo so. E' stata una "libertà" per agganciarmi al fatto che arcistufo aveva l'abarth.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Si lo so. E' stata una "libertà" per agganciarmi al fatto che arcistufo aveva l'abarth.


Approssimativo come sempre.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Si lo so. E' stata una "libertà" per agganciarmi al fatto che arcistufo aveva l'abarth.


Questa


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Questa
> 
> View attachment 9157


no questa. Mio regalo per i 18 anni  
Da 0 a 100 in due secondi, da 100 a 120 in due ore. E la amavo.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no questa. Mio regalo per i 18 anni
> Da 0 a 100 in due secondi, da 100 a 120 in due ore. E la amavo.
> View attachment 9169


Ho avuto anch'io ma nella versione elegant.
Un mio amico che girava con moto intorno ai 1000 cc e che già ai tempi erano molto potenti, mi fece riderere quando una volta su una 112 Abarth appena acquistata stava passandomi davanti a 40kmh non vedendomi; al ché  gli disse :che fai Non mi  mi vedi? lui mi rispose: con questa qua devo fare attenzione perché c'è una potenza che è da controllare. Ah..ah...70cv! Ai tempi comunque era una potenza elevata,considerando che una BMW.315 E21 arrivava si e no a 75 CV (1570 cc) pesando 300 kg in più.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ho avuto anch'io ma nella versione elegant.
> Un mio amico che girava con moto intorno ai 1000 cc e che già ai tempi erano molto potenti, mi fece riderere quando una volta su una 112 Abarth appena acquistata stava passandomi davanti a 40kmh non vedendomi; al ché  gli disse :che fai Non mi  mi vedi? lui mi rispose: con questa qua devo fare attenzione perché c'è una potenza che è da controllare. Ah..ah...70cv! Ai tempi comunque era una potenza elevata,considerando che una BMW.315 E21 arrivava si e no a 75 CV (1570 cc) pesando 300 kg in più.


Le bmw sono pesanti. Da sempre. O ci metti un motore vero o sono polmoni. La x6 è stata una grande delusione. Esteticamente bellissima, ci sali sopra e piangi.


----------



## Vera (29 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le bmw sono pesanti. Da sempre. O ci metti un motore vero o sono polmoni. La x6 è stata una grande delusione. Esteticamente bellissima, ci sali sopra e piangi.


Hai ragione, sono delle pippe. Io sono stata investita da una Z4 e non ce l'ha fatta. Gli ho anche aumentato il valore con la firma del mio sedere sul cofano.


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sono delle pippe. Io sono stata investita da una Z4 e non ce l'ha fatta. Gli ho anche aumentato il valore con la firma del mio sedere sul cofano.


in effetti dovevi chiedere i diritti d'autore


----------



## bluestar02 (29 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le bmw sono pesanti. Da sempre. O ci metti un motore vero o sono polmoni. La x6 è stata una grande delusione. Esteticamente bellissima, ci sali sopra e piangi.


Le bmw vecchie trazione posteriore sul bagnato erano delle bare. Oggi Xdrive consente loro di essere divertenti.


----------



## Darietto (29 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no questa. Mio regalo per i 18 anni
> Da 0 a 100 in due secondi, da 100 a 120 in due ore. E la amavo.
> View attachment 9169


Ma era come la Y10 turbo,  praticamente un suicidio?


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma era come la Y10 turbo,  praticamente un suicidio?
> 
> View attachment 9174


Il "televisore" ,col turbo era ancora più potente della 112 Abarth (15cv in più : quasi quelli della Citroen 4cv del 1950) .
Ma molto meno personale ed amata dai giovani ,anche perche in quegli anni uscirono auto più "piazzate" come la 205 gti,la Fiesta xr2 ,la velocissima supercinque turbo, che avevano motori più grossi e potenti ,pur restando nel segmento delle utilitarie.
Con la super5 di mio cognato di allora si faceva Torino Venezia casello casello in 2h15' (ed il casello  di To allora era dieci km prima di oggi!)


----------



## Lanyanjing (30 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Di sicuro mi sta sulle balle in generale


hahaha mi fai venire in mente Rezzonico e Gervasoni.... (La parodia degli svizzeri di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo)


----------



## bluestar02 (30 Marzo 2020)

Penso di essere uno dei pochi 18enni italiani a cui presero una Arna TI. Era una sorta di mostro ibrido mitologico nato per la carrozzeria della Nissan Cherry e con il motore boxer Alfa da 1351 CC. Che era lo stesso che ai tempi montava la Alfa 33. Come macchina era veramente brutta da vedere il motore Alfa però era estremamente Generoso aveva 86 cavalli ed era aspirato non era Turbo in ogni caso era quello che passava il convento punto da comperare sono i miei a rape e vogliono spendere il meno possibile per dare una macchina con un pochino di prestazioni. Detto molto sinceramente Datemi per molti anni Anche perché poi trascorrevo alcuni periodi all'estero quindi non avevo la necessità di cambiare macchina. Ormai è rottamata da tempo però mi manca mi manca terribilmente perché mi lega ai miei ricordi di gioventù. Da giovane avrei venduto un rene forse anche due per poter soltanto guidare la macchina che sta parcheggiata negli Stati Uniti Oggi invece al mio cuore manca quel tempo e il mio cesso di macchina


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Marzo 2020)

La macchina dei 18 non è una macchina, è un portavita...


----------



## bluestar02 (31 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La macchina dei 18 non è una macchina, è un portavita...


Si è vero. Aveva 86 CV e mi sembravano tantissimi.


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Penso di essere uno dei pochi 18enni italiani a cui presero una Arna TI. Era una sorta di mostro ibrido mitologico nato per la carrozzeria della Nissan Cherry e con il motore boxer Alfa da 1351 CC. Che era lo stesso che ai tempi montava la Alfa 33. Come macchina era veramente brutta da vedere il motore Alfa però era estremamente Generoso aveva 86 cavalli ed era aspirato non era Turbo in ogni caso era quello che passava il convento punto da comperare sono i miei a rape e vogliono spendere il meno possibile per dare una macchina con un pochino di prestazioni. Detto molto sinceramente Datemi per molti anni Anche perché poi trascorrevo alcuni periodi all'estero quindi non avevo la necessità di cambiare macchina. Ormai è rottamata da tempo però mi manca mi manca terribilmente perché mi lega ai miei ricordi di gioventù. Da giovane avrei venduto un rene forse anche due per poter soltanto guidare la macchina che sta parcheggiata negli Stati Uniti Oggi invece al mio cuore manca quel tempo e il mio cesso di macchina


Beh... un bel regalo,per i diciotto anni!
Io , la 112E la comprai solo dopo i diciotto mesi di marina; anche la KTM 250 regolarità, nello stesso periodo.
Diciamo che me le ero guadagnate.


----------



## bluestar02 (31 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Beh... un bel regalo,per i diciotto anni!
> Io , la 112E la comprai solo dopo i diciotto mesi di marina; anche la KTM 250 regolarità, nello stesso periodo.
> Diciamo che me le ero guadagnate.


Si è vero. Cambierei la Roadster nuova fiammante,  consegnata prima del COVID, con la mia Arna.
 86 CV del cuore battono agevolmente 770 CV senz'anima.


----------



## bluestar02 (31 Marzo 2020)

Stasera sono in blue mood.
Nostalgia del passato.


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si è vero. Cambierei la Roadster nuova fiammante,  consegnata prima del COVID, con la mia Arna.
> 86 CV del cuore battono agevolmente 770 CV senz'anima.


Faccio fatica a crederti...2milioni per 40 esemplari prodotti.   




__





						Nuova Lamborghini Centenario, 770 cv a 2 milioni di euro
					

La Casa di Sant'Agata Bolognese celebra il suo fondatore con una hypercar esagerata in tutto: le immagini dal Salone di Ginevra 2016.




					www.corrieredellosport.it
				




Quella del 2019 in 800 esemplari
Costa "solo" 387mila euro..








						Lamborghini Aventador SVJ Roadster, 770 cavalli a cielo aperto - QN Motori
					

Lamborghini Aventador SVJ Roadster, 770 cavalli a cielo aperto. Prodotta in 800 esemplari a un prezzo di partenza di 387.007 euro, tasse escluse.




					motori.quotidiano.net


----------



## bluestar02 (31 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a crederti...2milioni per 40 esemplari prodotti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mio suocero è un collezionista.
Non è mia.
Ha anche auto utilizzate in film di Hollywood oppure di celebrità.
Collezione iniziata da suo nonno.
Io ho una banalissima audi come auto aziendale. Non ne ho  nemmeno una personale.
Apprezzo l'estetica e la tecnologia.
Non sono soldi miei e non ho il pallino delle top car.
Era solo un paragone.
Da quando ho conosciuto bene la sua famiglia ho capito che ci sono vari gradi di ricchezza. Alcuni oltre la mia immaginazione.
Io vivo e ho sempre vissuto del mio lavoro. E vivrò di quello. Non mi interessa altro. Posso firmare qualunque patto matrimoniale.


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Mio suocero è un collezionista.
> Non è mia.
> Ha anche auto utilizzate in film di Hollywood oppure di celebrità.
> Collezione iniziata da suo nonno.
> ...


Vabbè quando tornerai in usa qualche giretto te lo farai.
Il mio ex suocero mi prestava la M3.


----------



## bluestar02 (31 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè quando tornerai in usa qualche giretto te lo farai.
> Il mio ex suocero mi prestava la M3.


Bella auto. 
Non so cosa prenderò come auto negli USA ma tanto vai  a passo di lumaca.
Io pensavo a una Panda 4X4


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Bella auto.
> Non so cosa prenderò come auto negli USA ma tanto vai  a passo di lumaca.
> Io pensavo a una Panda 4X4


Meglio questa per restare in Fiat


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Meglio questa View attachment 9189per restare in Fiat


Anche il mio sogno sarebbe la 124 spider mio padre aveva l'originale. Ci penserò


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Meglio questa View attachment 9189per restare in Fiat


É un bidone.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> É un bidone.


Arci potendo scegliere che auto prenderesti?


----------



## Lanyanjing (1 Aprile 2020)

Anche se nessuno me l'ha chiesto, questa è la macchina che voglio


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Anche il mio sogno sarebbe la 124 spider mio padre aveva l'originale. Ci penserò


L'aveva mio cugino: bellissima.


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> É un bidone.


Meglio della panda...


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2020)

**


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Arci potendo scegliere che auto prenderesti?


Boh, di che fascia?


----------



## patroclo (1 Aprile 2020)

Io voglio questa...si sa mai cominciate a rompermi i coglioni voi e le vostre macchinine di merda


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> View attachment 9193
> 
> Io voglio questa...si sa mai cominciate a rompermi i coglioni voi e le vostre macchinine di merda


Fa 1km al litro. Poi non ti lamentare.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Boh, di che fascia?


Quella che vuoi


----------



## patroclo (1 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fa 1km al litro. Poi non ti lamentare.


dici che non c'è la versione ibrida?


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> dici che non c'è la versione ibrida?


Solo metano


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Quella che vuoi


Se me la deve regalare un suocero (o un cliente arabo, fa lo stesso) devi ragionare in modo da non farlo sfigurare. I regali in quel mondo servono per marketing. Regalo la macchina x a y per poter dire che gliela ho regalata io. Non far scegliere alla figlia che è, per l'appunto, la figlia. Vedi che macchina ha il padre come uso frequente (non quella per le feste, quella su cui si fa i km), prendi la casa automobilistica e scegli il modello che costa di meno. Io a mio suocero se non fosse il mio ex suocero chiederei una classe B visto che lui tra le tante va matto per la sua S Maybach.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se me la deve regalare un suocero (o un cliente arabo, fa lo stesso) devi ragionare in modo da non farlo sfigurare. I regali in quel mondo servono per marketing. Regalo la macchina x a y per poter dire che gliela ho regalata io. Non far scegliere alla figlia che è, per l'appunto, la figlia. Vedi che macchina ha il padre come uso frequente (non quella per le feste, quella su cui si fa i km), prendi la casa automobilistica e scegli il modello che costa di meno. Io a mio suocero se non fosse il mio ex suocero chiederei una classe B visto che lui tra le tante va matto per la sua S Maybach.


Lui usa un Jaguar E vintage.
La alterna con la Aventador.
Io prenderei la Fiat 124 Abarth Cabrio.
P.s. cazzo se ne fa di una S Maybach?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Lui usa un Jaguar E vintage.
> La alterna con la Aventador.
> Io prenderei la Fiat 124 Abarth Cabrio.
> P.s. cazzo se ne fa di una S Maybach?


Ok. Tuo suocero di macchine non capisce un cazzo. Fatti la macchina che vuoi. 
Il mio ex suocero scarica km. Gira per lavoro. È ancora attivo.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Tuo suocero di macchine non capisce un cazzo. Fatti la macchina che vuoi.
> Il mio ex suocero scarica km. Gira per lavoro. È ancora attivo.


Lui per lavoro gira in aereo ed elicottero.
Le auto guida quelle che gli piacciono.
Tu che prenderesti? La classe B?


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fa 1km al litro. Poi non ti lamentare.


Ne fa anche meno...
Mio cugino avevo preso usata ,una jeep wagoneer quadratrak5,9 benzina ; quella faceva circa 1,5 km/litro.


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ne fa anche meno...
> Mio cugino avevo preso usata ,una jeep wagoneer quadratrak5,9 benzina ; quella faceva circa 1,5 km/litro.View attachment 9196


Fantastica


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Stasera sono in blue mood.
> Nostalgia del passato.


Ok, indovinate la mia prima auto.


----------



## ivanl (2 Aprile 2020)

A111


----------



## patroclo (2 Aprile 2020)

R5


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, indovinate la mia prima auto.
> 
> View attachment 9207


Non ho idea ma che bei tempi


----------



## ologramma (2 Aprile 2020)

cinquecento special di seconda mano , solo che era bleu


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2020)




----------



## stany (2 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 9211


Sono arrivato tardi ,ma avrei indovinato.
Comunque era l'auto da commendatore, piccolo o medio imprenditore, dirigente..
Non da ragazzo


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 9211


Gran macchina ai tempj


----------



## oriente70 (3 Aprile 2020)

Il mio primo acquisto . 
Scuola guida con 500 FIAt   tutto a doppiette.


----------



## stany (3 Aprile 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> View attachment 9216
> Il mio primo acquisto .
> Scuola guida con 500 FIAt   tutto a doppiette.


128 coupé... Anni 70/80 , forse la 128 3P....
Ouh...non la rocnosco...potrebbe essere la scirocco


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> 128 coupé... Anni 70/80 , forse la 128 3P....
> Ouh...non la rocnosco...potrebbe essere la scirocco


Scirocco .


----------

